# Meat Market Busted



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

UNDERCOVER WILDLIFE INVESTIGATION NETS COLUMBIANA COUNTY MEAT MARKET OWNERS



AKRON, OH -- An undercover investigation conducted by officers of the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife concluded today with the arrest of a Columbiana County meat processor and his wife on charges of commercializing wildlife. 

John W. Schneider, 57, of Minerva, was charged with five counts of buying deer meat and two counts of possessing untagged deer parts. All are misdemeanors of the first degree, which carry possible penalties of $1,000 in fines and 180 days in jail on each count. 

Joanne Schneider, 51, of Minerva, was charged with three counts of selling deer meat and one count of records violations. Sale of white-tailed deer meat is a misdemeanor of the third degree in Ohio, carrying a maximum penalty of $500 in fines and 60 days in jail on each count. The records violation is a fourth-degree misdemeanor, carrying a fine of up to $250 and 30 days in jail. 

The Schneiders are accused of illegally buying and selling white-tailed deer meat at their business, Pine Hill Meats, in Minerva. The deer processed were taken by both legal and illegal methods. And the couple was fully aware the activity was a blatant violation of Ohio wildlife laws, investigators allege. Additional individuals may be charged, pending further investigation. 

"We believe the subjects have illegally profited from Ohios wildlife and have given poachers an outlet to sell illegally taken deer," said Doug Miller, Division of Wildlife law enforcement supervisor in northeast Ohio. "This should in no way reflect negatively on the image of the legitimate hunters of our state. In fact, it is because of concerned sportsmen who were willing to get involved that this alleged illegal activity has now been stopped. 

"Numerous poaching complaints received through the Division of Wildlifes Turn in a Poacher hotline from sportsmen in Columbiana County initiated the investigation, said James Lehman, law enforcement executive administrator for the Division of Wildlife. This enforcement action sends a strong message that poaching of Ohios wildlife will not be tolerated." 

Established in 1982, the T.I.P. program allows Ohioans to call a toll-free number from anywhere in the state to report wildlife violations. Calls regarding wildlife violations can be placed anonymously at 1-800-POACHER (800-762-2437).


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

All I can say is WOW! I have taken my deer there before. Not in the last 3 years, but before that. They always made really good trail bologna and snack sticks.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Anybody wanna bitch about Turn In a Poacher not working?
Go ahead...try!
Way to go Div of Wildlife!!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I too had taken my deer there for a couple years, have not in the past two. They also would sell leftover meat that was processed and not picked up, maybe it was poached. Never thought about that before. Yes they did make good trail & sticks, then the wife made a batch that was not as good. Also all cuts were good clean pieces. But ya if they were helping poachers they needed busted.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i saw this story on the news..way to go odnr.. the reporter said this shop was a place for poachers to sell out of season killed deer..i hope they are out of business for good, but with the way the world works they will probably get a fine and a slap on the ass then told dont do it again. i hope im wrong here but that just seems to me thats the way wildlife violations are treated. kinda like "well nobody got hurt so just pay this fine". these people need to be in jail..


----------

